# Star nut to replace compression nut?



## jsm (Feb 3, 2007)

Does anyone know if I can replace my heavy compression nut in the carbon fork tube of a Supersix to a star nut to save weight?


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

I bought a new frame from Cannondale this past summer. Both a compression plug and star nut were shipped with the frame. The LBS installed the compression plug, I requested it be replaced with the star nut. The LBS then had to order a special tool from Cannondale to do the install. The tool has a metal sleeve that goes around the carbon stem to protect it when the star nut is driven into place. It also seats it at the correct depth at the same time. I prefer the star nut over the compression plug !!


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Yeah, not too happy with compression plugs myself. I changed to an Easton EC90 SLX fork about a year ago for my CAAD4 frame because I had damaged the original SI fork (one silly garage roof hit my bike when it was on my roof rack). The headset would always come loose. Tried the paste that's available from FSA and Tacx. Worked for about 4 rides and then it would be loose again. Tightened everything down. Even tried with several Torque wrenches (Snap-On, Mac & Craftsman). At least I new the Snap-On & Mac were all recently calibrated. Didn't fix my problem until I used an Alpha Q insert that's bonded to the interior of the steerer tube. If Eason forks were strong enough to use a Star Nut, I would definitely have used one of those instead.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

CHL said:


> Yeah, not too happy with compression plugs myself. I changed to an Easton EC90 SLX fork about a year ago for my CAAD4 frame because I had damaged the original SI fork (one silly garage roof hit my bike when it was on my roof rack). The headset would always come loose. Tried the paste that's available from FSA and Tacx. Worked for about 4 rides and then it would be loose again. Tightened everything down. Even tried with several Torque wrenches (Snap-On, Mac & Craftsman). At least I new the Snap-On & Mac were all recently calibrated. Didn't fix my problem until I used an Alpha Q insert that's bonded to the interior of the steerer tube. If Eason forks were strong enough to use a Star Nut, I would definitely have used one of those instead.


The top bolt/compression plug does NOT keep the headset tight. It only adjusts it and the stem keeps it there. Functionally, you can remove the top bolt once the stem is tightened down. - TF


----------



## boarder1995 (May 9, 2006)

I use a "Problem Solvers" outside expansion ring. Basically, you clamp your stem to the fork tube with any spacers and this "problem solvers" ring in the stack. With the stem clamped, unscrew the "PS" ring which gets taller as it's unthreaded, thus compressing the headset bearings. It's wirked like a charm on my Sys6. I use the C-dale topcap in the fork tube prior to clamping the stem and it's tight in there - won't pop out.


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

It looks like PARK Tools has a new tool to install star nuts.
Here's the LINK !


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

I believe Easton makes an external expansion ring, called the Bear Trap. I tried that as well as the one from USE. I think they call it the Ring-o Star or something to that effect. No luck with mine fork and stem. Bought an Alpha Q type of insert that is bonded to the to the inner wall fo the steere tube. Works great. Not only do I not have fuss with an expansion plug but the insert provides extra support to the fork steerer tube. Been happy ever since.


----------



## argonaut (Jan 4, 2006)

If you switch to the star-nut, Cannondale has a special top cap that extends down behind the clamp of the stem, acting as a reinforcement against the clamping force of the stem. The wedge assembly serves a similar function. This cap is designed to work with the special Cannondale star-nut setter mentioned earlier in the thread. All the depths are set to work together. My Super6 did not include this alternative top cap.  Luckliy I have an extra. :thumbsup: Cheap peace of mind.
Cheers


----------

